# 1st Canadian bacon and dried beef



## smokindeer (Feb 8, 2016)

Well here goes...

Since this was my 1st smoke on both of these items I decided to give Bearcarver and Pop's method both a try!

I won't go into every detail (I'll leave that to Bear) but here are some QViews...













Cure check.jpg



__ smokindeer
__ Feb 8, 2016






cure check













Fry test.jpg



__ smokindeer
__ Feb 8, 2016






Fry test.  Delicious! More sweet than salty.  I almost stopped here it tasted soooo good!













On to smoke.jpg



__ smokindeer
__ Feb 8, 2016






on to smoke with a hickory / maple combo













ready to chill.jpg



__ smokindeer
__ Feb 8, 2016






all cooled down and ready for a couple of days in the fridge before slicing!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice looking CB there! How's the dried beef going??

Bear's dried beef is my go-to sandwich meat these days.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks really good....   super job.....

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2016)

Man o man that CB looks fantastic!

Great color!

I have one curing in the fridge right now.

Points!

Al


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 9, 2016)

Now that is some good looking Bacon!!!

Tom


----------

